# Acid titration kits



## Yeastfridge (5/5/15)

Hi all, 
I'm keen to do some titrations to test the acidity of my cider and cider vinegar. Can anyone point me in the right direction to a brew shop either in Sydney or online where I can get an acid titration kit?
In these forums people have said "wine-maker and brewing shops sell them" but no one has mentioned an actual shop and I've done some searching and can't find any...


----------



## Airgead (5/5/15)

Any good homebrew shop should have them. Online grain and grape or ibrew certainly do.

If you are in the north of Sydney, I'm 90% sure that asquith home brew sells them. You can check online...


----------



## Yeastfridge (5/5/15)

Grain and Grape don't have it online, nor does Asquith (just in case anyone is wondering). ibrew does so ordered it from them. Thanks Airgead.


----------



## Airgead (5/5/15)

Well.. one out of three ain't bad...

I'm sure I have seen them at Asquith before . Might just be out of stock.


----------



## Ferg (5/5/15)

This is where I got mine from: http://www.anpros.com.au/


----------



## Yeastfridge (5/5/15)

Ferg said:


> This is where I got mine from: http://www.anpros.com.au/


 I would like a proper kit but am moving around lots at the moment and wouldn't want to keep breaking my burette...


----------



## Ferg (5/5/15)

Yep, I'm on burette no.2 also. Trying to be superman and carry the entire contents of my boot at once was not such a good idea it turns out! I cherry picked the items I needed from the kits too rather than buy the whole lot as really it is aimed more at winemakers than cidermakers.


----------



## Byran (5/5/15)

These lads have the full pro stuff in Sydney if your keen. I bought some test tubes from them a while back.
www.labsupply.com.au/ So your assessing the acetic acid % of your vinegar? What % do you think is good for table vinegar's? I remember testing some at uni to compare brands they were all around 8%.


----------



## Yeastfridge (15/5/15)

Apparently 5% is strong enough to be used for pickling


----------

